# France v. Italy



## MovingOUTofFrance

Has anyone here lived in both countries - France and Italy? If so what was your experience like...where do u think is better....and why? Id really like to hear because although i love france I dont like the people too much...either too fake, or cold, or pretentious for no reason and they arent very friendly or open...whereas in Itsly I find people more genuine..more human and easier to adapt. Some french are nice but I generally find them very boring and aloof..i am considering a move to Italy as i want to live in a warmer culture. I can get elective residence visa in Italy ,..had the same in france and its not an issue.

Also I found france very inefficient with bad service and an attitude on top of it...but then the french are famous for their rudeness and lack of service.


----------



## Mozella

I've never lived in France, but I've visited there countless times. I think you're right about the people. 

As far as inefficient service, don't expect any improvement here in Italy. Insane bureaucracy will have you shaking your head on a daily basis. Just make sure the clerk doesn't see you frown. Go with the flow and keep on smiling because Italy is a nice place to live.............. unless you intend to have a job.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

Mozella said:


> I've never lived in France, but I've visited there countless times. I think you're right about the people.
> 
> As far as inefficient service, don't expect any improvement here in Italy. Insane bureaucracy will have you shaking your head on a daily basis. Just make sure the clerk doesn't see you frown. Go with the flow and keep on smiling because Italy is a nice place to live.............. unless you intend to have a job.


I dont intend to have a job...but I do intend to invest in something...a business or property to manage so I can keep busy and enjoy the lifestyle as well....but again investing in a country like that also scares me.


----------



## RovingSH

Italy is as bad as France? I was really hoping that wasn't the case.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

RovingSH said:


> Italy is as bad as France? I was really hoping that wasn't the case.



They are all bad...lol...europe is messed up....UK despite all its problems seems to be the only functional liveable country in europe....the others are all very hard to integrate and build any life in....and dealing with their bureaucracy is a hell really. My advice...stay in America and travel as much as u can.....ive seen the world now and realise the value of USA.

In france if there is a bit of efficiency...then people are nasty...in italy if people are friendly and nice then the system is awful...like i said its all like this in europe...very difficult.


----------



## stefanaccio

I have lived in USA, Italy, Germany and Belgium. Having seen good number of folks come to Italy and try to make a go of it my take on living there is this: Italy has high quality of life overall and spending money there is both easy and enjoyable. But good luck on trying to bring your money back out of Italy.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

stefanaccio said:


> I have lived in USA, Italy, Germany and Belgium. Having seen good number of folks come to Italy and try to make a go of it my take on living there is this: Italy has high quality of life overall and spending money there is both easy and enjoyable. But good luck on trying to bring your money back out of Italy.


It seems like all latin european countries are the same...great places to spend money and enjoy holidays but very difficult to invest or build any ties.


----------



## BBCWatcher

stefanaccio said:


> But good luck on trying to bring your money back out of Italy.


This sentence might be confusing to many. Let me see if I understand what you're trying to say, but please correct me if I misinterpreted your remark.

Italy doesn't have any capital controls. You're certainly free to bring your money out of Italy. There are at least four potential problems, though:

1. You won't have any money to bring out if/when you decide to leave (or must leave). The income-generating potential in Italy, especially for foreigners, is low due to the current general state of Italian economy, taxes, energy costs, regulatory (and in some cases extra-regulatory) burdens, and other factors.

2. As you point out, it's easy to spend money (mostly enjoyably) in Italy, and that's another reason why you may not have much money to bring out.

3. Some things that you can buy in Italy, notably property, can be difficult to sell quickly. Unlike some other countries, Italy is not known for having a highly liquid real estate market with lots of "flipping." That's probably a good thing, by the way. (Compare Italy to Spain.) You can really get burned, badly, if you buy property in Italy the moment you deplane or before you deplane. Take your time, then take some more.

4. You must be very careful to comply with Italy's tax regulations including financial reporting (Form RW). If you don't you can lose a lot of money. Tax compliance often requires expert tax accounting assistance, and that's not free.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

BBCWatcher said:


> This sentence might be confusing to many. Let me see if I understand what you're trying to say, but please correct me if I misinterpreted your remark.
> 
> Italy doesn't have any capital controls. You're certainly free to bring your money out of Italy. There are at least four potential problems, though:
> 
> 1. You won't have any money to bring out if/when you decide to leave (or must leave). The income-generating potential in Italy, especially for foreigners, is low due to the current general state of Italian economy, taxes, energy costs, regulatory (and in some cases extra-regulatory) burdens, and other factors.
> 
> 2. As you point out, it's easy to spend money (mostly enjoyably) in Italy, and that's another reason why you may not have much money to bring out.
> 
> 3. Some things that you can buy in Italy, notably property, can be difficult to sell quickly. Unlike some other countries, Italy is not known for having a highly liquid real estate market with lots of "flipping." That's probably a good thing, by the way. (Compare Italy to Spain.) You can really get burned, badly, if you buy property in Italy the moment you deplane or before you deplane. Take your time, then take some more.
> 
> 4. You must be very careful to comply with Italy's tax regulations including financial reporting (Form RW). If you don't you can lose a lot of money. Tax compliance often requires expert tax accounting assistance, and that's not free.




I think he meant that once u invest money in Italy and if u want to sell and take the money out then banking channels don't let u take it so easily anymore...for example even for many italians if they have 500k euros sitting in a Bank to transfer the money will be difficult....and certain banks dont even have the physical funds to let u take away. Also the government is bad and they can cause delays in taking the funds out again...ive heard this happens in most latin Eu countries...regulations...corruption...all add to it. In greece and cyprus there are strict limits upto what amount you can take out of your bank account each month..they have a liquidity crises and i think its pretty bad in all these countries now....the guy is right,.u cant do much in italy now except eat and drink and spend money....who knows tho i might be happy just doing that forever....the beauty and culture and food in these countries is still something worth dying for....


----------



## Squirrel14#

*France vs. Italy*

That is what I am thinking, if you only rent, don't buy property, and keep a minimum amount of $ there, you can sightsee, eat and drink which may be worth dying for. Not to mention the health benefits are probably comparable or better than the U.S.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance

Squirrel14# said:


> That is what I am thinking, if you only rent, don't buy property, and keep a minimum amount of $ there, you can sightsee, eat and drink which may be worth dying for. Not to mention the health benefits are probably comparable or better than the U.S.


Healthcare in the US is very bad...sorry just my opinion after living there ten years...US health care is privatised.. In Europe its all part of the welfare system...doctors in Europe arent greed driven ..they can only make upto a certain level and wont mess with your health or body because they get no personal benefit. But in USA doctors will prescribe treatment which is most financially beneficial to them even if it can harm u in some way, i had a hernia surgery in new york...and consulted three doctors...two out of three suggested laproscopic surgery which had a high risk of causing infertility in males...such a surgery is mostly recommended for older men ...i was just 27 years old back then... The third doctor i consulted was actually an italian doctor in Ny who told me the risks of laproscopic surgery and carried out the non laproscopic normal incisive procedure...later i found out that a laproscopic procedure costs 3-4 times more and since insurance was paying the doctors bills they didnt care about making me infertile nor did they mention this to me.

Health care in europe is generally much better and also cheaper than US....and in my country of origin - India ...healthcare is probably the worst..very money driven and sickening...I feel scared of even going to a doctor when im in india.


----------



## BBCWatcher

MovingOUTofFrance said:


> I think he meant that once u invest money in Italy and if u want to sell and take the money out then banking channels don't let u take it so easily anymore...


If that's what he meant, that's not Italy today -- at least not to any significant/unusual degree compared to general Western banking standards.


----------



## Oliver21

*france*



MovingOUTofFrance said:


> Has anyone here lived in both countries - France and Italy? If so what was your experience like...where do u think is better....and why? Id really like to hear because although i love france I dont like the people too much...either too fake, or cold, or pretentious for no reason and they arent very friendly or open...whereas in Itsly I find people more genuine..more human and easier to adapt. Some french are nice but I generally find them very boring and aloof..i am considering a move to Italy as i want to live in a warmer culture. I can get elective residence visa in Italy ,..had the same in france and its not an issue.
> 
> Also I found france very inefficient with bad service and an attitude on top of it...but then the french are famous for their rudeness and lack of service.


France is still a better option.


----------



## willtran

have a nice day guys


----------



## willtran

*Expat Research of Student*

no surveys


----------

